# ERCP and EGD done together



## margie3779 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can I code 43260 and 43239 together? If I can, which modifier should I use?


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Jun 29, 2011)

I believe you can with a 59 modifier on 43239. Now if it was a 43235 that is a different story.

Bob


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jun 29, 2011)

We use 43261.  

Bridgette Martin, LPN, CPC, CGIC


----------

